# Brakes Question



## Flash (Feb 17, 1999)

I'm looking to help out a friend. Her Q7 has 24k miles on it. She took the car into the dealer because her brakes were squealing. The brake warning light never came on.
The dealer is telling her that her pads are completely worn, and that she needs new rotors as well. They have quoted her $1,900 to replace both the pads and rotors including labor.
Does this sound reasonable? I'm not surprised with the pads as 24k miles on a heavy vehicle seems normal. But the new rotors part and price seem a little funky, so I'm looking for your advice and experience in this area.
Thanks a lot.
Peter


----------



## hj3! (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Brakes Question (Flash)*

the stock Pagid brake pads just squeal when they get dusty. they are definitely trying to sucker her. don't change any brakes until the sensor goes. then you will have to change the pads and rotors. more than likely the front will go first. i have a vw touareg with the same exact brakes. a dealership tried to pull the same thing with me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the price is about right for all four. kind of high. a shop quoted me $1500 for all four but only the front needed to be changed. i got 20,000 more miles out of the back. i actually changed the brakes myself and save about half. only cost about $700.


----------



## warren586089 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Brakes Question (Flash)*

I had same problem ...sequaking...
dealer said it was designed that way...


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine makes sounds too. am planning on replacing my pads with quieter ones with less dust brakes.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Brakes Question (hj3!)*

hj3!--can you tell me what kind of brakes/rotors you used? Did you have to replace the sensors at the same time? It looks like some pads come with the sensors and some do not.... Kind of confusing. The prices on brake jobs and parts are insane.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Brakes Question (Flash)*

My wife's '07 3.6 was skealing with 19K. I checked the pads and there is close to half the material left up front and 2/3 in back. I suspect we have another 8-10k for the fronts and 15k for the rears. You can easily shine a flashlight into the wheel to see how much material is left. If the brakes are working fine, I would not replace them until the warning light comes on. That is the purpose of the light.
As far as cost goes, $1900 is not unreasonable. The Q7 has substantial brakes, 6 piston calipers front and 4 piston rear. They are the same brakes as used on the Cayenne, if that makes you feel any better







(well, also the Touareg







). I needed brakes on my Phaeton last year and was quoted $1000, just for the fronts (I did it myself for $400).
Good luck.
Roger


----------

